# Is It Me or Has Chinses Shipping Times Slowed Down ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I was getting things from China and would receive them sometimes in a week or so ... no longer than two weeks. During the last 6 months or so I have noticed they have slowed down a whole lot .. my Chinese orders are taking a good 30 days .. often a bit more !!

Are you guys noticing this too ?

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Not so much, Dankung orders vary between 11 and 18 days, but I haven't dealt with other Chinese vendors for a while.*

*30 days plus ... yikes! As if waiting for sling mail wasn't excruciating enuff ... that much stress can lead to a psychiatric intervention. * :shakehead:


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

My last dankung order took 3 months but it arrived eventually.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

tastetickles said:


> My last dankung order took 3 months but it arrived eventually.


*What do you think caused the delay ... Dankung?*


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > My last dankung order took 3 months but it arrived eventually.
> ...


Nope I don't think so. I think it's everything in between.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I received a Dankung order that was three weeks on arrival, are in a Chinese box but sent from CA ....What is that about, three weeks from California when I live in California !

I also think Dankungs quality has gone down a bit as I have received three slings all supposed to be the same and two of them were wrapped poorly in paracord and one very nicely in leather... I used to get very nice items shipped in a reasonable time ... and wwhile I'm ranting, what is with their tracking system, very poor !

I am very disappointed to say the least !

wll


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

wll said:


> I received a Dankung order that was three weeks on arrival, are in a Chinese box but sent from CA ....What is that about, three weeks from California when I live in California !
> 
> I also think Dankungs quality has gone down a bit as I have received three slings all supposed to be the same and two of them were wrapped poorly in paracord and one very nicely in leather... I used to get very nice items shipped in a reasonable time ... and wwhile I'm ranting, what is with their tracking system, very poor !
> 
> ...


Oh don't get me started on their tracking system. I understand their tracking isn't much but when I tried to contact dankung about it, their feedback is always the same regardless of whatever other comments u may have about the tracking number. Basically they totally do not understand what I'm asking besides giving me info of what the 4px tracking says. After 2 months waiting I gave up and called it "wasted money" but it arrived on the 3rd month.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I got my HDPE Scout knockoffs rather quickly. Much sooner than I expected in fact. Only took a couple of weeks and they were here. I was also immensely impressed with the high quality of the slingshots as well. Considering the order was placed on the other side of the world and might come via ship instead of air one shouldn't really expect overnight delivery. For the most part, I won't even order the Chinese crap but made an exception to try out the Scout clone and am glad I did. I do enjoy shooting my $15 Scout which can now be bought on eBay for $13 plus change and free shipping. Beats paying $40 and the quality is superb.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I got my HDPE Scout knockoffs rather quickly. Much sooner than I expected in fact. Only took a couple of weeks and they were here. I was also immensely impressed with the high quality of the slingshots as well. Considering the order was placed on the other side of the world and might come via ship instead of air one shouldn't really expect overnight delivery. For the most part, I won't even order the Chinese crap but made an exception to try out the Scout clone and am glad I did. I do enjoy shooting my $15 Scout which can now be bought on eBay for $13 plus change and free shipping. Beats paying $40 and the quality is superb.


I stand corrected; there is one Scout listing for $12.55 with free shipping. Just type in the eBay search bar "HDPE Slingshot" and they will all come up including the $13 Torque.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I ordered a band cutting jig on March 15. I don't anticipate seeing it any time soon.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

stevekt said:


> I ordered a band cutting jig on March 15. I don't anticipate seeing it any time soon.


Ya, me too ;- (

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Wah, wah - they're not like us! First thing to realize is that the 4000 year old Chinese culture and business model are often quite different from the west. They have an isolationist history and an ant mentality. True, their tracking system is on their end only and if you ask a 2 or 3 part question, you should only expect a partial answer - that's just the way it is.*



*Many of Dankung's products are quite unique and we love the low prices and free shipping ... from halfway around the world! My band cutting template arrived exactly 14 days after the ship date and BTW, no one , not even 'Everything Slingshots Simple Shot', offers anything like it. Also, if you initiated an order during a period of Mercury retrograde, that will likely impact your wait time ... and that's on you. *

* So bag on them for political reasons if you must, or because their business practices aren't up to our expectations, but this petulant whining makes us look like crybabies. Get over it. *


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find usually 2 weeks - but have had up to 2 months. One of those things.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think anyone here is making a fuss over delivery times. We're simply sharing experiences. Any slingshot items I order from outside the U.S. I simply accept that it will take a much longer time.

By the way, a few vendors I thought were shipping from China actually shipped from Vietnam, Singapore, and Malaysia. I was a bit surprised to see some the return addresses on my items.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The solution is to keep your in the US. The "venders", the "want add sections" of this forum can scratch any itch you may have. Example Alfred just sold five of those Chinese frames. If your looking for it, it's here somewhere. I like the new fast Chinese flat band rubber, I've got em all . And I waited about four days. Ask around on this forum, someone has one and they are willing to sell or trade. Oooooooorrrrr wait for it to "maybe" arrive.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That barge that got stuck in the canal probably had a lot to do with slowing things down.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

This conversation is a good three years old, so i doubt it. ????????


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well, these days I am getting Chinese stuff a week or two ahead of schedule. They have gotten faster than their usual 3-week normal speed.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I receive Chinese orders to Portugal usually faster than from the UK.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

From my experience, it usually takes 3-4 weeks on average for an Aliexpress shipment to arrive if it's slingshot-related. As long as it eventually gets here, I don't really mind.

Aliexpress has the added benefit of enabling you to "open a dispute" to get a partial or full refund if the order does not arrive, or has manifest quality issues after you've opened the package.

In any case, it makes no sense sending back faulty goods, as the postage costs are quite high in comparison to the special rates granted to Chinese online sellers (by courtesy of the Universal Postal Union).


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

If I find something wrong, I just dump it at their collection center nearby. I got 7 days to do that. As Ali-Express owns everything here and China is next door, I don't have to deal with postal charges on returns. :headbang:

The money is returned to me in about an hour, into my phone... they have their own "wallet" app.

I also send a video of me opening the package ... just to make them see I didn't muck anything up.. I found it that way. Don't know if it helps.

Having said that, it is very rare that I need to return anything.


----------



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

The crony is the perfect excuse to be incompetent.


----------

